# Skyscraper Sunset



## SkyscraperSunset (Apr 9, 2006)

Last night's sunset.  These were taken from my balcony in Cherry Hill, NJ.  That's Philadelphia's skyline.





































Thanks for checking them out!  

Check out the site:


----------



## Fate (Apr 9, 2006)

Great shots  love the colours in them


----------



## Foffen (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep, the colours are great!


----------



## nitefly (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow! Theyre all really awesome!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 9, 2006)

Great work!
Love the cityscape in the horizon.


----------



## LWW (Apr 9, 2006)

The last one is the shizzle IMHO, all are really good though.

LWW


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 9, 2006)

wow great shot!

what equipement did you use: lens...filter etc..? 
:thumbup:


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 9, 2006)

I likw #4 &#7 the most,#7 helps show how important it is to stay AFTER the sun dissapears......Very very cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzono (Apr 9, 2006)

Precious photos.  I like much, but they would be still better with more clearness in the zone of the Skyline.  Greetings from Spain. 

Preciosas fotos. Me gustan mucho, pero serían aún mejores con más nitidez en la zona del Skyline.  Saludos desde España.


----------



## SkyscraperSunset (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone!  

Ozzono, gracias para tus palabras, pero no puedo creer nitidez  .  Vivo 17 kilometros de la ciudad!


----------



## Randog (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow!!! These shots are way cool. - Great shots!!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 14, 2006)

The first and the last near took my breath away. Wonderful!


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 14, 2006)

wonderful!!!


----------

